# Presenmaker 1.0 - Convert Your Ideas into Animation



## adi007 (Dec 4, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2141/2086519856_ecba3b040b_o.gif​ 
Hi, I am Adithya U, 17 year old engineering student (IT) from Hassan, Karnataka. Presenmaker is designed and developed by me.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2317/2086429214_4bf27c2f70_o.jpg​ 
Presenmaker stands for *presentation maker*. It's a free software developed by me which can be used to create interactive agent animations in seconds. By using Presenmaker you can convert a lengthy text file into agent animation. It is very useful to create interactive presentations, tutorials, to read lengthy lessons etc



> *Features in Presenmaker 1.0*​
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2144/2086282134_90e2bf4e36_o.jpg​
> 
> _* Text to speech_
> ...


 
System requirements

To use Presenmaker, the requirements are:
1. Windows 2K, XP, 2003,vista or higher (There is a little problem in case of windows 98 and I am trying to solve it).
2. .NET framework 2

Download
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2002/2086497962_8aeb66719b_o.gif
File name: install presenmaker.exe
File size: 8.05 MB
Link1
Link2

_*Note: Installation will take some time. Have patience.*_

You can open Presenmaker by selecting *Start>>All programs >> adithya>> presenmaker*. It is recommended to close all the windows before using Presenmaker.

Before using Presenmaker, make sure you read online help documentation or view Presenmaker tour.

And don't forget to give responses. Your responses are very critical to me. If you have any suggestions or detected any bugs, post it here. At least tell me whether you have downloaded the software or not. This is just the initial release version and the future versions will include many many more features...

*A heartful thanks to Gigacore who helped me in every aspects in launching this software.Without him, I wouldn't have made it.*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2139/2086498268_b73b52e5ab_o.gif


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2206/2085712939_3da1070922_o.gif

*Homepage*

Digg this


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice Application Dude.. and great work..

All the best with ur app!


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

nice app

what does "U" stand for in ur name ?


----------



## adi007 (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ tested already  or not yet downloaded yet...



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> what does "U" stand for in ur name ?


My father name Uday kumar..


----------



## iMav (Dec 4, 2007)

cool dude will have to try this 1


----------



## New (Dec 4, 2007)

Awesome  man... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> ^^ tested already  or not yet downloaded yet...
> 
> 
> My father name Uday kumar..



i hav to download this app, later at 2 (night unlimited).

and .NET ver 3 too.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 5, 2007)

any vista users tried this software...



			
				T159 said:
			
		

> i hav to download this app, later at 2 (night unlimited).
> 
> and .NET ver 3 too.


^^ u don't need .NET ver 3 just u need .NET ver 2


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2007)

Good work dude.. keep  it up..


----------



## adi007 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^thanks 
tried it or not
state your experience


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> ^^thanks
> tried it or not
> state your experience



Works perfectly out of the box on Vista .


----------



## adi007 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ wow.Didn't expected
will it allow to run VB scripts exported by presenmaker


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> ^^ wow.Didn't expected
> will it allow to run VB scripts exported by presenmaker


Works perfectly  .. gave a test text file and exported it with genie as the presenter .. no problem at all  .. 

dude you have put a lot of work in this .. really appericiate your skills


----------



## adi007 (Dec 5, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Works perfectly  .. gave a test text file and exported it with genie as the presenter .. no problem at all  ..


^^wow
i thought it would block that script.....


			
				Charan said:
			
		

> dude you have put a lot of work in this .. really appericiate your skills


^^thanks

By the way did any one understood topic maker fully


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks great! 

I'll try it soon. Keep up the good work


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 5, 2007)

looks gud but alaaas i cant download it on my stupid airtel nop...... wil download if i happen to goto my college with my lappy(abhi college closed for exam preparation)

@adi can u tel me wat u used to design this application??


----------



## adi007 (Dec 5, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> @adi can u tel me wat u used to design this application??


^^it is specifed in the help file 
It's VB2005 and VB2008 Express editions..
don't forget to download the software


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 5, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> ^^it is specifed in the help file
> It's VB2005 and VB2008 Express editions..
> don't forget to download the software


actually me too want to try my hand on designin some apps based on my ideas but i dont know where to start from. i m just good at c programin. can u suggest me wat to do...


----------



## adi007 (Dec 5, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> actually me too want to try my hand on designin some apps based on my ideas but i dont know where to start from. i m just good at c programin. can u suggest me wat to do...



it requires time fun2sh.took 2 years for me...
i started using VB6 from 15 .....and after 2 years i am comfortable with VB..

I have not done any courses nor read any books.... 
Just learned on my own doing some R&D.....

the first thing i suggest u is to download express editions from microsoft...
it's a 900+ MB file 
*go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=104679
took 2 hrs. to download from internet cafe 

there is a very very good MSDN help documentation along with some sample applications and tutorials.It has helped me a lot ...
And since you have a strong foundation in C, you will learn it very quickly.....

Frankly speaking,VB is less used to create professional softwares because the VB programs are resource hog and not efficient .I have heard that software companies design their softwares from scratch..I don't know how???
May be they use C,C++ or java 

finally,don't forget to download presnmaker


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

yeah i tested ur app, it rocks !!!
So wat all u used to create it.

keep the good work.

I installed .NET 3 just cuz its the latest one


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

^^but you still need .net 2na cos it is not reverse compatible?correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 5, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> yeah i tested ur app, it rocks !!!
> So wat all u used to create it.
> 
> keep the good work.
> ...


^^thanks for the reply
Have u understood topic maker fully??
I am asking this over and over because i think it is difficult to understand topic maker for a new user



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^but you still need .net 2na cos it is not reverse compatible?correct me if i am wrong.


u are right...
because i installed .NET 3 first and tried to install an .NET 2 app and was unsucessful.
 Regardness whether u have installed .NET 3,.NET 2 is required to run presenmaker

@The_Devil_Himself:Tried the software or not


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^but you still need .net 2na cos it is not reverse compatible?correct me if i am wrong.



yeah installed it first then .NET3


----------



## adi007 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^Ok
any bugs or suggestions....


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> i
> Frankly speaking,VB is less used to create professional softwares because the VB programs are resource hog and not efficient .I have heard that software companies design their softwares from scratch..I don't know how???
> May be they use C,C++ or java



yeah system softwares and networking are mainly designed using C/C++.

Applications are devolepedusing JAVA/C#.

Nowadays web apps are common and are developed using JSP/ASP.NET/PHP.



			
				adi007 said:
			
		

> ^^Ok
> any bugs or suggestions....



add live blog feature.

make its UI better


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

@adi007:nope man I am on ubuntu completely,no dual boot.Will try after 24th(my exams ends then).Looks nice though,I know I can't make anything like that.But its pretty inspiring to me.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 5, 2007)

Seems good. Congrats.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks  The_Devil_Himself,praka123 and pathiks


			
				T159 said:
			
		

> add live blog feature.


what does that mean ??



> Vista users attention:i have received report that the convert text file into animation doesn't work with vista..
> is it true???



any suggestions or bugs or problems 
I think i got less responses


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> what does that mean ??



make text editor that can upload blogs written to any of the blog site, using username and password.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 8, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> make text editor that can upload blogs written to any of the blog site, using username and password.


wow  that's good but it will be difficult...



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> nice application ........


^Thanks .
Any suggestions,bugs or comments.... 


			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> so now V have a real "DEXTER" on this  forum ........


^^ thanks


----------



## adi007 (Dec 10, 2007)

the following are the improvements i am intended to add in the next version


> pitch and speed controller:control speed and pitch of agent voice..
> add 2 or 3 more agents..
> appointments tracker... agent will automatically tell what u must do at that moment..



the most important feature that i am intending to do is voice recognition..don't know if it's possible or not 

Please give me some more suggestions and remarks....


----------



## adi007 (Dec 12, 2007)

hey!!what if i add converting the text into wav or mp3 file option in the next presenmaker version ...
just like speaking notepad or text aloud 

But have no idea how to do this though....


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2007)

and btw... this app is now installed on few of my college machines!


----------



## axxo (Dec 12, 2007)

whats unique about this program? is this like another crazytalk or any text to speechh clone...i just want to know bfore downloading it


----------



## adi007 (Dec 14, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> and btw... this app is now installed on few of my college machines!


wow *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif



			
				axxo said:
			
		

> whats unique about this program? is this like another crazytalk or any text to speechh clone...i just want to know bfore downloading it


It is very unique..
speaking notepad, crazytalk etc..just support text to speech where as this does everthing with ms agent(merlin,genie,james) support..
U can create interactive agent animations by using this...
It has still many more feautures..
just download it and u will understand it yourself 
and don't forget to give responses...

I request everyone to please digg this...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/yes.gif


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 25, 2008)

Great work dear...............


----------



## adi007 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks ..are u using it.....
The next version of Presenmaker will have many new feautures and a new intreface...
Currently i am working on my ambitious project Speak it up(temprorary name)..
find more info about it at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=78757..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 28, 2008)

great work

hey adi007 a give a pasword in hurry and forget my password and i want to know the password..

is there any way of recovering


----------



## adi007 (Jan 28, 2008)

^^easy..
sent a PM to u..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 28, 2008)

thanks


----------

